# RIP Angel



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

Only a few weeks after finding out the sad news that Angel had kidney faliure, we had to put her down today. She was doing good then almost over night it seemed she completly changed. she wouldn't eat or drink anything, and got the the point that she could hardly lift her head. We had to carry her outside to use the bathroom. It was so hard to see her just laying there not being able to do anything. Scamp and Mac where always by her side, laying there with her. I think they could tell how much discomfort she was in. So that day my mom and I went to the store and got a ornament that you put an imprint of your dogs paw and a lock of their hair. Now we always will have a little keepsake of Angel.
it was so hard to see her go but I know that she is in a better place now where she won't have to suffer any more. I think of all the good memories we have together and it just breaks my heart to know shes not here any more. I'm so glad to have Scamp and Mac though, but it's still hard to know Angel's missing. 
RIP girl. You were very much loved.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Even when you think you are prepared and that it's for the best, it's still hard and heartbreaking. We put our Sydney down on Tues, so I can share in your pain. Godspeed sweet Angel, and hugs to you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!

RIP Angel.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Angel

Rest In Peace Angel


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about Angel. It is just so hard to lose them and they leave such a big void. That's a sweet keepsake you have of her now.


----------



## kobkob1 (Feb 2, 2012)

*So sorry*

We are so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved family member. We lose them far too soon. ((

Karen, Cooper & Finnegan


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Having been through this far too many times I'll promise you the emptiness will fade and be replaced by warm loving memories. RIP Angel.

Pete


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

Sleep softly, sweet Angel


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Angel...it's so hard to say good bye to our puppies


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to read about Angel  We lost Daisy to kidney failure so know exactly what you have been through, it's so heartbreaking. Run free sweet Angel


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel*



meandmythree said:


> Only a few weeks after finding out the sad news that Angel had kidney faliure, we had to put her down today. She was doing good then almost over night it seemed she completly changed. she wouldn't eat or drink anything, and got the the point that she could hardly lift her head. We had to carry her outside to use the bathroom. It was so hard to see her just laying there not being able to do anything. Scamp and Mac where always by her side, laying there with her. I think they could tell how much discomfort she was in. So that day my mom and I went to the store and got a ornament that you put an imprint of your dogs paw and a lock of their hair. Now we always will have a little keepsake of Angel.
> it was so hard to see her go but I know that she is in a better place now where she won't have to suffer any more. I think of all the good memories we have together and it just breaks my heart to know shes not here any more. I'm so glad to have Scamp and Mac though, but it's still hard to know Angel's missing.
> RIP girl. You were very much loved.


My Heart goes out to you on losing your Angel-I know she is with my Smooch and Snobear and we will see them again. She is in a better place.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Angel. May heaven be her happy place with no pain.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Angel.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Angel, we have lost 2 to kidney failure and know how hard it is when you think that things are starting to go right and then things change so suddenly. Hug Scamp and Mac and try to remember the good times that you all shared.

Run free and sleep softly Angel


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Although we know it is time, it still hurts a lot and for a long time.

Have fun at Rainbow Bridge, Angel.


----------

